# Are Dynamic disk really better then basic?



## Bob The Fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Are Dynamic disk really better then basic disk? I am takeing my XP administration and maintenance course at school and it talks about Dynamic disks. From what i have read on the internet dynamic disks are not as big as this book claims. The book claims that dynamic disks are the best part of XP  and all HDD with XP or 2003 should be dynamic disks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

well dynamic disks offer more flexability as to what you want to do like raid etc..basically their are more things you can do with a dynamic disk than a bisic disk.


----------



## Bob The Fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Are they used in the pro environment? The books i am learning from are a little out of date.... soo i was woundering if it was used By ITs and admins.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bob The Fish said:


> Are they used in the pro environment? The books i am learning from are a little out of date.... soo i was woundering if it was used By ITs and admins.



well dynamic disks are for like RAID volumes and spans etc so ya their used by home users and IT admins quite frequently.


----------



## Bob The Fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> well dynamic disks are for like RAID volumes and spans etc so ya their used by home users and IT admins quite frequently.



Thankyou Solaris17 much appreciated


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bob The Fish said:


> Thankyou Solaris17 much appreciated



np man


----------



## wiak (Oct 11, 2009)

isnt there a 2TB limit on basic?


----------



## Geofrancis (Oct 11, 2009)

dynamic disks are only used for raid volumes and cannot be booted from 

simple disks are only used for single disks or arrays managed my a hardware raid controller.


----------

